# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Salty City

## John Clare

I bought 6 CB Barking Treefrog froglets (_Hyla gratiosa_) from Leonard at Salty City this week.  I wouldn't normally order from this kind of vendor because I don't like to purchase wild caught if I can avoid it.  They were reasonably priced (Leonard threw in an extra froglet to ease the shipping bite), shipped quickly and arrived in good condition.  Communication was satisfactory and I would order from this company again.

----------


## Jake

I've had many positive dealings with Leonard and Nichole.  If you're looking for quality animals from an honest, reliable source, I highly recommend you consider buying from him.  They actually care about giving the animals what they need and not dealing with them like "merchandise" the way a lot of ks vendors are.

----------


## Malduroque

I had considered picking up some Barking TF and Red Eyed TF from Salty City. A week or so ago, I emailed asking what size the Red Eyes were. I never got a response. Not answering a simple email question = bad business and <> my business.

(Note from admin: Combined with the other Salty City thread)

----------

